# how soon is too soon?



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

This is a question more directed at 'seasoned' hedgie owners but I welcome everyone to chime in and give their input.

As many of you may be aware, Sylvie left us a little over a month ago. At the time, she and I were actually about 2 hrs away from home working/living for the summer. I am back now in my permament apartment and finding with each day I miss her and the quikiness of a hedgehog more and more. When she first passed away (and still) people asked me if I would be gettingin another. I was originally thinking no, or at least not right away. My concern is that there is not enough specaltise in my geographic area to help a hedgehog when they are ill. That concidered, repeating from before, I really miss the quirkiness of a hedgehog. 

So my question is how soon is too soon for another hedgehog? I have a great exotic vet here (not in the summer area) but still the hedgehog expertise is lower than for many other animals. Is this something that should hold me back? Sylvie was just short of 2 years with such a spunky personality. I know I could never have another hedgehog as awesome as she was, especially being my first, and each with their own unique personalities. in fact (other than some fish way back when in high school) she is the first animal I've ever had who was uniquely my own. How do I recognize that I am i fact interested and ready for another hedgehog, knowing it will not be another "Sylvie"?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

When to get another hedgehog (or any animal) after one has passed is something very individual to each person. If you get one now, it does not mean you loved your other one any less.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My personal feelings are... it has been long enough when you begin to wonder if it has been long enough. When you begin to consider having another in your life, than you are on the road to being ABLE to have another in your life. 
It always amazes me how we can fall in love with such different personalities. There will never be another like the one we lost (and we don't want a carbon-copy), but we can still be in love with another. So different. But so special.
I choose my words carefully, because they can apply to every type of love we have had. Human or animal. Love is love.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

@ PJM - That is extremely poetic. Even more so as your name is the initials of my first family dog, a gorgeous chocolate ****er spaniel, PJ M. Lived to be almost 20 and his son continues his legarcy, in a far more yappy and crazy but always loved manner. Thank you


*edited for spelling


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

when i lost my first hedgie momo i got holly only a few weeks later. holly is completely different to mo in every way possible. at first i was worried i wouldnt bond with her as i loved momo so much but now after having her since january i'm glad she is here, she is not momo but i love her to pieces she has such a lovely personality and i wouldnt be without her. i dont think its too soon and i really do think holly helped with the healing and took away from the hurt i felt when i lost mo.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I think you are ready for another  .


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some people are ready for another immediately, some need time, others never want another. Getting another regardless of the time frame is IMO, a tribute to the one who passed. Wanting another shows how much you you love and miss the animal and how much a part of your life he or she was. 

A new one is not a replacement but s/he will help the healing process. The new one will do things that you will say, Oh, Sylvie used to do that and you will remember her with fond memories and it's like a little part of her is still there in the new one. The new one will do things Sylvie never did and again you will think of her and marvel at how different they are. 

I say go for it.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone, now I just need to find a breeder/rescue in Nova Scotia. Sylvia's breeder has since moved out west.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Do whatever you think is right. It's only too soon if you think it's too soon.

...Is what I would have said if you hadn't (apparently) already made your choice. <3 I hope you can find a good breeder or rescue without too much difficulty, please be sure to introduce us to your new baby when you find him or her. I'm glad you feel that you can get another one after Sylvie's passing, it really is a wonderful tribute to her that you loved her so much that you are missing the joy and love a hedgehog brings.

<< PJM says it so much better.


----------



## noodles43 (May 28, 2012)

Came across this post when I was googling to see if it was too soon. We lost Cookiedough a few weeks ago and I've been crying like a baby. Was looking to see if there are any breeders with litters due in a bit when we found out there's a boy ready to be homed in a week - I got so excited then felt so guilty I started bawling again. Any advice?


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Nancy said:


> Some people are ready for another immediately, some need time, others never want another. Getting another regardless of the time frame is IMO, a tribute to the one who passed. Wanting another shows how much you you love and miss the animal and how much a part of your life he or she was.
> 
> A new one is not a replacement but s/he will help the healing process. The new one will do things that you will say, Oh, Sylvie used to do that and you will remember her with fond memories and it's like a little part of her is still there in the new one. The new one will do things Sylvie never did and again you will think of her and marvel at how different they are.
> 
> I say go for it.


This. Cookiedough wouldn't want you to be alone if you are ready.


----------



## noodles43 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for responding,many people don't seem to understand how much our animals mean to us - it's great knowing you all understand &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

We know. We understand, if each in our own way.


----------



## Bugs&Piper (Aug 24, 2014)

I got my first hedgie a few weeks ago from someone who claimed to not have enough time for her. She was 14 months old and I fell in love with her instantly. She loved being held, but she seemed underweight to me. I was researching conditions and trying to allow her to get used to her new home. And after a few days really thought I needed to take her to the vet. It was a sunday and I got her out to clip her toenails(which were extremely long, and obvioulsly her previous owner did not clip them). I thought it would make her feel better if she could walk normally. She died right there on my lap. We don't know if she had a heart attack or tumor. Our only guess was that she was sick before we got her. We had her for less than a week, and it compeletly broke my heart. We are getting a new baby hedge hog from a breeder in a week, and I feel guilty about it everytime I think about it. Part of me is excited, but the other part is extremely nervous. I want to be able to take good care of this one.


----------



## noodles43 (May 28, 2012)

Poor you,our Cookiedough lost a lot of weight with cancer so I would guess she was sick before you got her. Don't worry,it sounds like you'll be a good hedgie mum - loving and wanting to care for them is the best start,everything else you pick up as you go - there is a wealth of information on here and plenty of experienced owners who can give advice. Enjoy your new baby


----------



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

I think your hedgie would be happy that you still miss them but could let another into your home and heart. 
I personally still cry over the many family members iv lost in the 19 some years iv cared for animals- i never let that stop me from loving another in need. 

but everyone is different. if you can look into the eyes of another animal and say ' i love you already' than your ready, you can still love the ones who have left us while loving another  
but if you can look at another animal and you don't feel that connection, than give yourself more time.


----------



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

that kind of grief is always hard to deal with. Iv lost a few pets that way and i like to think of it as 'at least she was loved and cared for in her last days' i hope that helps?


----------



## noodles43 (May 28, 2012)

Only just found time to get back on here! I lost my precious Cookiedough in August last year and got my beautiful but very grumpy Gizmo in October- he's so huffy and macho but I adore him&#55357;&#56836;


----------

